# Mountain Goat Pale Ale Clone



## Daftbeer (4/5/16)

Hi all, I've been looking for an AG Mountain goat pale ale clone, but cant seem to find anything. 

Anyone able to help me put? 

Cheers


----------



## Velu (5/5/16)

http://craftypint.com/beer/3589/mountain-goat-pale-ale

Link gives you abv, ibu and hops used


----------

